# Lift placement



## imported_Farmkid (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and this question may have already been asked. I've got a 30'x40' shop with a 10'x12' roll up door on each end. I'm wanting to install a 2 post lift and I'm debating on where to mount it. My choices are either in the center or to one end. I use 1 of the doors more often than the other but occasionally have to drive all the way thru the shop. I was wanting to know if any of you have a similar set-up and if so what would you do different if you had to change anything.


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 24, 2010)

well I was hoping someone that had a better Idea of what you were dealing with than me would answer your question but since no-one did I will give my opinion.  based on the info you have given I would tend to put the lift toward one end of the shop so that you could still access it from either side but keep as much of your floor space clear as possible.  it is also easier to pull between the posts as you are just coming in the door I think than it would be to do it in the middle of the shop it seems it would be more in the way there.  I would also put it at the end where the least used door is.  then that door can be the main one used for the lift and the other door for everything else.  that is what I would do in  your situation anyway.  but as I suggested on another thread what you should do is mock it up.  throw together some pieces of wood or something that would simulate the footprint on the floor where the posts will be and then live with it for a couple weeks or so and see if it gets in the way.  I was amazed when I put my lift in how little it actually did get in the way.  best of luck to you, post up some pics of your shop for us to ogle while you are at it.  we love looking at em, everybody has something that one of us can use as an idea or a motivator to do something different. :thumbsup:


----------



## lomaroca (Dec 4, 2010)

id be sure to place the lift as close to centered with the door opening as possible, my set up is alittle different from yours but i find it heck of lot better to be lined up with the door.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 12, 2011)

I also rather put the lift close to centered together with the door opening.


----------



## project_junkie (Nov 8, 2011)

4wheelsonline said:


> I also rather put the lift close to centered together with the door opening.



Do you have the option of angling the lift towards one of the sidewalls, thus giving yourself room to drive "around" the lift when you have to drive through the building instead of driving through the lift?


----------

